
Show HN: SimpleSQLite – Python library to simplify the SQlite database creation - thombashi
https://github.com/thombashi/SimpleSQLite
======
coleifer
Seems somewhat of a poor man's peewee, which in turn is a poor man's
sqlalchemy. (Author of peewee here)

~~~
thombashi
I didn't know much about the peewee. It seems like a great library. Thank you
for the comment.

